# Clement Tubeless CX tires (BOS, MXP, PDX)



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone installed any of Clement's tubeless CX tires? If so, I'd love to hear feedback such as weight (if weighed), ease or difficulty of tubeless installation, and ride characteristics. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Has clement officially released tubeless ones or are they "ghetto" tubeless? I emailed them a while back and they said some people have found success making their regular tires tubeless but in general (read: officially) they advise against it.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I picked up a set of Tubeless specific MSO's last week (at REI of all places).

I can't speak to the suitability for CX, as I've never raced, but I use these for everything from tarmac to intermediate gravel trails and roads, and I love them. 

As far as the install goes, I can't imagine a tubeless install going any easier. I installed them on HED Belgium Plus (tubeless ready) rims, and they just snapped right into place and pumped up with an air pump like any tubed tire would. It was my first time trying tubeless, and I was very impressed by how easy it was.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

deviousalex said:


> Has clement officially released tubeless ones or are they "ghetto" tubeless? I emailed them a while back and they said some people have found success making their regular tires tubeless but in general (read: officially) they advise against it.


Yes they have released their tubeless versions. You can find info on CX Magazine and other sites. Clements website sucks though!


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Migen21 said:


> I picked up a set of Tubeless specific MSO's last week (at REI of all places).
> 
> I can't speak to the suitability for CX, as I've never raced, but I use these for everything from tarmac to intermediate gravel trails and roads, and I love them.
> 
> As far as the install goes, I can't imagine a tubeless install going any easier. I installed them on HED Belgium Plus (tubeless ready) rims, and they just snapped right into place and pumped up with an air pump like any tubed tire would. It was my first time trying tubeless, and I was very impressed by how easy it was.


Is that the Tokul bridge on the Snoqualmie valley trail?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes indeed! I was just back up there on Saturday.

There are a few more pics scattered around here (daily ride pics thread, etc..)


----------



## JTO (Mar 18, 2013)

Their tubeless tires are new this year, but absolutely make sure you're using a tubeless-ready rim to mount it. Tubeless conversions don't stand-up to the rigors of CX, especially hard remounts.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

JTO said:


> Their tubeless tires are new this year, but absolutely make sure you're using a tubeless-ready rim to mount it. Tubeless conversions don't stand-up to the rigors of CX, especially hard remounts.


Always! Do people really buy rims that aren't tubeless ready these days for MTB and CX??


----------



## bcullins (Apr 18, 2004)

Stoneman said:


> Always! Do people really buy rims that aren't tubeless ready these days for MTB and CX??


That's a strange question related to CX since a lot of people have successfully ran both standard and tubeless-ready CX tires set up tubeless on non-tubeless rims for the last few years. It all depends on proper installation. As an example, the low-cost Velocity A23 rims have worked great set up tubeless with Michelin Muds, WTB Cross Boss and Kenda Happy Medium tires. Regarding your question, yep - I bought'em and nope - they're not tubeless ready rims


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Migen21 said:


> I picked up a set of Tubeless specific MSO's last week (at REI of all places).
> 
> I can't speak to the suitability for CX, as I've never raced, but I use these for everything from tarmac to intermediate gravel trails and roads, and I love them.
> 
> As far as the install goes, I can't imagine a tubeless install going any easier. I installed them on HED Belgium Plus (tubeless ready) rims, and they just snapped right into place and pumped up with an air pump like any tubed tire would. It was my first time trying tubeless, and I was very impressed by how easy it was.


good looking adventure tire


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

bcullins said:


> That's a strange question related to CX since a lot of people have successfully ran both standard and tubeless-ready CX tires set up tubeless on non-tubeless rims for the last few years. It all depends on proper installation. As an example, the low-cost Velocity A23 rims have worked great set up tubeless with Michelin Muds, WTB Cross Boss and Kenda Happy Medium tires. Regarding your question, yep - I bought'em and nope - they're not tubeless ready rims


Not sure how old your A23 rims are but they've been tubeless compatible for a few years now. Biggest difference between tubeless and non-tubeless tires is the "bead shelf" and center channels.

"A tubeless ready design makes this rim ideal for road and cyclocross applications."
Velocity Wheels - Hand Made in USA

Here's the diagram of a non-tubeless ready design
Velocity Wheels - Hand Made in USA

I know of several people who have tried non-tubeless rims without success as well. It's just like when everyone in mtb tried going tubeless doing that, you have to do a lot more trial and error to see what does and what doesn't work together. Getting tubeless designed stuff makes it a lot more cut and dry, especially when running low cx race pressures. Most people I know that have popped CX tires off of the rims happens during bunny-hops and remounts.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing when he said he had an A23 rim...it has been tubeless compatible for years now.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you measure these once pumped? Curious to how wide they get on the Belgium Plus. Thanks! 



Migen21 said:


> I picked up a set of Tubeless specific MSO's last week (at REI of all places).
> 
> I can't speak to the suitability for CX, as I've never raced, but I use these for everything from tarmac to intermediate gravel trails and roads, and I love them.
> 
> As far as the install goes, I can't imagine a tubeless install going any easier. I installed them on HED Belgium Plus (tubeless ready) rims, and they just snapped right into place and pumped up with an air pump like any tubed tire would. It was my first time trying tubeless, and I was very impressed by how easy it was.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I've mounted the same tires on my Axis 4.0 rims that have a 21mm ID. The tires are right at 36mm width and that was after riding them quite a bit. I figured they would stretch out some, but no dice. 

I'll echo Migen21's sentiment, the MSO's install extremely easy and the ride is great on gravel and road. I haven't used them for CX yet, but I might think about it this year. I've just had such good luck on the stock Specialized knobby tires that I don't want to risk getting less traction with these 'gravel' tires.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

CapitalCrewBiker said:


> Did you measure these once pumped? Curious to how wide they get on the Belgium Plus. Thanks!


Pretty much right on at 36mm width.


----------



## JamesT-XYZ (Nov 23, 2014)

Just mounted some tubeless Clement MXP's on a set of American Classic race 29 wheels. Mounted up easily and inflated with a floor pump. I've only taken a few laps around the yard but so far so good.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pbayne (Sep 2, 2008)

*Tubeless PDX's on AC hurricane rims*

A set of these came on my Raleigh CX bike. Setup was super easy and they measure out to almost 38mm! I have done some mtb trails on them and everything has been super solid. Looking forward to racing them. They will be my mud tires. I have tubulars for other conditions. I might also use them for hard bumpy courses because they are so wide and might be smoother than the tubies that measure out at a true 33mm.


----------



## mucker (Jan 16, 2011)

I just installed 33mm PDXs on iron cross rims. They look wider than the Bontrager CX3s that they replaced. Definitely have a higher profile as well. The sidewalls and tire in general seem more supple. I bumped up the pressure a little bit, 29 psi front, 32 psi rear. Rode a mix of road, gravel, grass, and singletrack. Bottomed out the front tire a few times in the single track but no burps or pinch flats. Rolled fast on road and gravel with little if no road buzz. Felt confident in corners on the few tight turns I tried on grass. 

I'm going to try to get a spare tire just to have as backup. Not sure about the durability of the sidewalls although I rubbed a few rocks and didn't have any problems.


----------

